# Excellent Hatching Guide to Consider...



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I've posted this in several threads for newbies but felt it might be a good idea to create a thread for everyone interested in hatching chicks;

http://www.browneggblueegg.com/Article/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook.pdf

Happy Hatching!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great idea. Especially with Spring in everyone's mind. Lol


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Great idea. Especially with Spring in everyone's mind. Lol


Thanks, after hatching chicks for over 20 years one thing I've learned is EVERYONE has a opinion on what works best! A guide like this helps take some of the guess work out of the process.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Got to get a bator when I get back on my feet. I'm chicken addicted.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh no Energyvet! Not you too!!! Its unbelievable how catchy this disease is! Those cute little fluffs ought to come with a black box warning label on them!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Brinsea is having a GREAT sale right now at their website www.brinsea.com


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a reminder this guide is a GREAT place to start if you have questions about humidity, candling, turning or ventilation in your hatching.....it applies to most incubators NOT just Brinsea, too!!!


----------

